# did anybody try meditation for their IBS pain



## hasenfuss (Dec 28, 2006)

I am not really somebody who believes in stuff like that but I thought it doesn't hurt to ask if anybody was helped by it. Did meditation help your IBS (especially abdominal pain/discomfort)?How does it work ? Do you just do it at home when you have a quiet moment and how many minutes do you do it ? Do you need to practice meditation everyday ?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Generally to get good results with meditation (or any other mindfulness or mind-body kind of thing) regular practice is the key. Trying it just when you desperately need relief without a regular practice means it is unlikely to do you any good. However with regular practice these types of things can do a lot of good. Dr. Jeff Brantley at Duke has a series of 5 good minutes books and those may be helpful for getting started. http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_17?url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=five+good+minutes&x=0&y=0&sprefix=five+good+minutesI've used mindfulness and meditation as part of a couple of different mind-body therapies and I find they work well for me.


----------



## hasenfuss (Dec 28, 2006)

Kathleen M. said:


> Generally to get good results with meditation (or any other mindfulness or mind-body kind of thing) regular practice is the key. Trying it just when you desperately need relief without a regular practice means it is unlikely to do you any good. However with regular practice these types of things can do a lot of good. Dr. Jeff Brantley at Duke has a series of 5 good minutes books and those may be helpful for getting started. http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_17?url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=five+good+minutes&x=0&y=0&sprefix=five+good+minutesI've used mindfulness and meditation as part of a couple of different mind-body therapies and I find they work well for me.


So they worked well for your IBS (especially pain) ?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I did CBT for the IBS, but mindfulness meditation is one of the techniques they use. The CBT got my pain from severe to moderate in 3 months and from moderate to non-existant over the next couple of years doing stuff on my own.I don't use meditation as much for that pain, but I do use it a lot for acute pain during a medical procedure. Docs/techs are usually impressed by how well I can tolerate invasive procedures that most people complain about. I think for me it is easier if I can get going before the pain is bad rather than trying to knock it down after I can't take it anymore. If that makes sense. So acute things when I can have a bit of warning works best. I can use it to be functional after a migraine hits but I usually can't completely control the pain. However functional is a lot better than curled up in a dark room trying not to move.


----------



## Burpee (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm trying meditation like repeating the word drimm with closed fingers and imagining a light, but find it difficult and not sure of the effects yet.Have you tried it yourself? Also looking into the positive affirmations.


----------

